# Valladolid vs Valencia (Spain duh) cheating



## Zdrone (Jun 4, 2019)

Interesting not to see this here yet

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/jun/04/valladolid-valencia-football-match-fixing-allegations-el-mundo


----------

